# Happy Birthday Sinister!



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy B-Day Sinister! Enjoy and I hope you get everything you wish for.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Do hope your day is the BEST Ken!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks guys! I really appreciate the birthday wishes!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I hope you have a great birthday Sinister!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Happy birthday, brother!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Sin!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

happy Birthday Ken.

Hope you are enjoying the day.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey Sinister, Happy Birthday! Damn, you must be getting old!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

........Happy Birthday Sinister! (sorry, I was distracted by the 'card' RoxyBlue sent you)


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear old man Sinister!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

happy B-day I will call you sir goddammit


----------



## littlepriest01 (Mar 20, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hope you had a Happy Birthday Sinister!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------

